# INDUSTRIAL PARAMEDIC IN CANADA



## StudentMedic (Dec 2, 2015)

Hello all,

Do we have any Canadian medics working as Oilfield Paramedics in the forum?

How do you guys find the lifestyle of working as an Oilfield Paramedic in Alberta? Is it something that could be a lifelong career?

Are there any pressing negatives about working as an Oilfield Paramedic?


----------



## fortsmithman (Dec 2, 2015)

Most oilfield medics in Alberta are either EMRs (equivalent of EMTB) or OFA3s.  While there are EMTs, and EMTPs in the patch most oil companies will go with the cheaper cost of EMRs or OFA3s.  In Alberta EMRs, EMTs, and EMTPs have to be registered with the Alberta College of Paramedics.  OFA3s do not have to be registered.  
https://www.facebook.com/groups/125364630887015/


----------

